
Uclue--The return of Google Answers (or at least the researchers) - mattculbreth
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070307-former-google-answers-researchers-get-uclue.html
======
mattculbreth
It seems like a good idea, I've just never used it. Anybody here actually use
research products like this?

